# Hey TT fans - New to Forum 2011 TTS Volcano Red



## MIILLSY (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey everyone,
Had my TTS for 3 months now 
- Decided my old 220k miles A4 Avant V6 TDI was looking rather tired - so now my winter only wheels
Currently standard - except I've soundproofed the boot floor with rubber sheets since exhaust was surprisingly boomy
Full service from APS Brackley who advised I had surprisingly found a non-thrashed TTS despite 90k miles

- Bronze Wolfrace and Viezu S1 planned for July
Also it has annoyingly red wing mirrors - so a DIY silver spray soon

Look forward to (solving) problems advice from the forum as I shall try to do all servicing and repairs on the front drive
Have noticed an annoying rumble at very low speed from the front - axle cvs? - worn sus links?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Miillsy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I've a feeling of deja vu :lol:


----------

